# Finally got a fly rod



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

Well it is nothing to great but I finally got a fly rod. Just a cheap 50$ set up from dicks. Had to take it out and try it today. Not the best day to teach my self how to use a fly rod with all the wind but I didn't do to bad. A little more practice and I'll be ready for spring. Got a feeling I'm gona be doin a lot of fly fishin this year. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got me a fly set up a hand me down i hve a long way to go. Could use some tips fly paterns for steelhead good luck with your fly rig


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I probably have the same set up. I like it and it's really easy to cast. Start with heavier flies and if you want marabou jigs work great for bass fishing. Let the jig sink and then do a slow retrieve and you'll be catching alot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's !!!!....I need to learn how to use mine.... that I have.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

congrats to all of you flyrodding is alot of fun becarefull is addictive the next thing you know your looking at fly tying kits and sinking $100s into tying materials and tools its down hill from here then one day you decide that you should build your own rod then another and so on to this day I havent found a 12 step program anyways good luck


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction! We're all enablers here. 

If you ever have questions, we're here to help!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

big_fish said:


> congrats to all of you flyrodding is alot of fun becarefull is addictive the next thing you know your looking at fly tying kits and sinking $100s into tying materials and tools its down hill from here then one day you decide that you should build your own rod then another and so on to this day I havent found a 12 step program anyways good luck


I've been tying for a while now nothing to fancy but it seemed to work on the bluegills last year with a spinning setup so I couldn't help my self this year I had to get a rod and try it out 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

where are you located?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want some advise big guy, go find yourself a big gnarly multiflora rose bush, and cast directly into it, flailing your line and leader into the bush. By the time you get the mess untangled, you will be proficient enough at it that when you get on the water you wont spend all day with your rod tucked under your arm trying to untie hell knots. But honestly, don't get frustrated with it, stick with it, take your time, watch some videos, and enjoy it. We ought to get together sometime this summer and i can teach you what i know, which isn't really much. But its enough to get you started. Good luck buddy. Give the gills hell ASAP


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm located in the Cleveland area and pat yes we should get together this summer not that I was terrible but I'm sure I could use some pointers 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Start with heavier flies


What is the reasoning for the heavier flies?

Brad


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

BradS said:


> What is the reasoning for the heavier flies?
> 
> Brad


I had the same question...heavier flies are actually more difficult to cast...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

BradS said:


> What is the reasoning for the heavier flies?
> 
> Brad


I was having trouble casting the dry-flies that came with my setup so I threw a marabou jig on and I could cast exactly where I wanted right up against the cat tails. They were easier for me.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a leader problem to me, possibly not rolling over properly??


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I was having trouble casting the dry-flies that came with my setup so I threw a marabou jig on and I could cast exactly where I wanted right up against the cat tails. They were easier for me.


Sounds like the rod is underlined, or a mis matched leader. Remember when flycasting, we are casting the line, not the fly.

Brad


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> Sounds like a leader problem to me, possibly not rolling over properly??


"rolling over" is that when the leader flings over the landed line? The dryflies were landing in the fly line.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah. If your leader is ok, and you're casting properly of course, your leader should be pretty straight when it hits the water. If your fly is landing close to your fly line and the leader is all bunched up and not somewhat straight, then it's not "rolling over."


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> "rolling over" is that when the leader flings over the landed line? The dryflies were landing in the fly line.


By chance are you using a regular mono line leader? The butt end of the leader has to be stiff enough or the same stiffness as the fly line that it is connected to so the energy of the cast can continue to "roll" the leader. The dry fly landing in the fly line sounds like the leader is collapsing instead of rolling out. Just a guess...


----------

